# anyone else have a Bremer Mini Scoot?



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2020)

nobody?


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 18, 2020)

Ask your question on Google and you will get several hits and at least one You Tube video.  Roger


----------

